

What they didn't teach me in college - edw519
http://ericholscher.com/blog/2009/nov/10/what-they-didnt-teach-me-college/

======
stevejohnson
I really like this idea, and I hadn't heard it before. Unfortunately, it would
require significant collaboration between professors in different classes and
a curriculum that consistently builds on earlier material in a meaningful way.
These are difficult things to achieve, perhaps too difficult to be worth doing
for the benefits they would bring.

